# "Sorry, something went wrong"



## Seekaybee (Mar 5, 2017)

More and more frequently, when I accept a ride request I get an error message that says "Sorry, something went wrong" or no message at all, but the app just drops the ride. This happened five times today alone. This business is barely profitable as it is, but there’s just no way to make money if I’m losing five rides a day to a buggy app. To boot, every dropped acceptance counts against my acceptance rate, which affects my ability to maintain Uber Gold status, not from anything I’ve done, but because the app doesn’t work. Uber support can’t fix it because there’s no way to manually reset the acceptance rate, but they "assure" you that it doesn’t affect your acceptance rate—except it does! I know that because nothing else would explain my low acceptance rate. Totally crazy!


----------



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

I get the "An unknown error occurred. Please try again later."

OK, I'll try to accept that same ride again later.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I get this occasionally, and it is always because my cell service is shoddy in certain parts of town. The issue is, unlike other more professional apps like, say, Pandora, the Uber driver app cannot handle when your connection drops and restores or you switch between wifi and data. If you suspect this, try to load a trip info or even go offline. The app will wait... and wait... and wait. I usually have to go into airplane mode to reset my connection and/or force stop the Uber driver app. Then, suddenly, tip alerts pop up and I'll get the "something went wrong" blast for all the requests I missed. Ridiculous and infuriating, I agree.

Of course, on rare occasions, a rider has cancelled just before getting your as a driver and that's why you get this message.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I get those "Something went wrong" messages too and they are baffling. It always happens just after I accept the ping but before the rider details show up.

I always half expect it was a technical foul and that in a few seconds the app will light up again with the same request. I even hang around for a minute or two. But never once have I gotten a re-ping. Not once.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seekaybee said:


> More and more frequently, when I accept a ride request I get an error message that says "Sorry, something went wrong" or no message at all, but the app just drops the ride. This happened five times today alone. This business is barely profitable as it is, but there's just no way to make money if I'm losing five rides a day to a buggy app. To boot, every dropped acceptance counts against my acceptance rate, which affects my ability to maintain Uber Gold status, not from anything I've done, but because the app doesn't work. Uber support can't fix it because there's no way to manually reset the acceptance rate, but they "assure" you that it doesn't affect your acceptance rate-except it does! I know that because nothing else would explain my low acceptance rate. Totally crazy!


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY "

( THE UNABOMBER WAS RIGHT !)



Seekaybee said:


> More and more frequently, when I accept a ride request I get an error message that says "Sorry, something went wrong" or no message at all, but the app just drops the ride. This happened five times today alone. This business is barely profitable as it is, but there's just no way to make money if I'm losing five rides a day to a buggy app. To boot, every dropped acceptance counts against my acceptance rate, which affects my ability to maintain Uber Gold status, not from anything I've done, but because the app doesn't work. Uber support can't fix it because there's no way to manually reset the acceptance rate, but they "assure" you that it doesn't affect your acceptance rate-except it does! I know that because nothing else would explain my low acceptance rate. Totally crazy!


Meet the " New " Chief Programmer
( due to Budget cuts and layoffs )

" CUTTING OUR WAY TO PROFITABILITY " !

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!

SUM TING WONG.


----------

